# Hello Goosebuster3



## Goose Girl Gigli (Aug 31, 2004)

I was browsing through the photo album and I was simply blown away when I came to yours. You are so damn sexy! Are you single? Where are you from? I'm from Casselton and I like to goose hunt, especially when I can go with a hunk of a man like yourself. You can come share a blind with me anytime, I just hope you're packing a big river.

-Love "Gigli"


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

He probably packs a pip squeek.

But remember, it's not the call, it's the person that's using it!

Sorry, just couldn't resist


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

that sh$%'s funny :lol:


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

for your sake i hope she is cute!!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Bwhahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Ya so I says to myself...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice prank...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

She sounds hot Tyler?
and you know what they say about those girls that can blow a goose call?


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

she's a dancer too, maybe it will be a new way to get the geese to decoy?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Wow, if Tyler won't hunt with ya, I will. Check out my photo album. PM me.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: 
that just made my day a whole lot better


----------



## Goose Girl Gigli (Aug 31, 2004)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Nice prank...... :lol: :lol:


I'm sorry you think this is just a prank but I'm for real. Are you? How old are you? I think you're about my age.

I've been browsing the site for awhile and you're definitely my type. I love it how you get so worked up about people from MN. It just makes me melt when you do that, I love a man that can take charge.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :computer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

OMG! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :beer: That is some ****ing funny *** ****!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Guys I think it is matt jones. Nice try Gigli


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

This has to be the one of the funniest threads ive ever read!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Guys I think it is matt jones. Nice try Gigli


Yup, you caught me Tyler. :roll: Keep it comin' Gigli!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> I've been browsing the site for awhile and you're definitely my type. I love it how you get so worked up about people from MN. It just makes me melt when you do that, I love a man that can take charge.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Almost blew gatorade on my screen on that one. :rollin:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

hahahaha it is not easy to find ladies who like hunting and fishing... Geesebuster3 u must be LUCK ONE... if I was u I would take her out for geese hunting and alot of fun hunting and no rules at home hahaha :toofunny:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Or maybe it is BigBlackfoot.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think she is gonna be disappointed when she finds out you bat for the other team. :lol:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Geesebuster... need specail blind for both of u good luck


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Is it Sasha? or Abby??


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It is all BS. :lol: :lol: :lol: I have been laughing for the past hour reading this persons post. Why doesnt this "Girl" post a picture then?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I heard she was coming out this wknd. :wink:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

this has been the funniest thing on the forums in a long time. hey tyler casselton isn't that far of a drive for ya.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is this place turning into ....romance.com

Chris...maybe we need a new forum.

:toofunny:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think it is turning into www.FillTylerfullofshiat.com. :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Goosebuster wrote


> Why doesnt this "Girl" post a picture then?


She might be worried that she doesn't meet your minimum weight restriction of 220lbs.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:withstupid: :toofunny:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

LOL OMG, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

:lol: :beer: :lol: dd:


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

ahahhahaa

too damn funny!

:rollin:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

its spreading to every thread like a virus. this is great!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

ohh poor geesbuster3 it is getting crowding here hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :rollin:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

my face hurts!!! haha :rollin:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:toofunny: :lol: :jammin: :rollin: :laugh: :gag:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Tyler you are one lucky man. Come on Gigli we all want to see what you look like. Wait a minute she just PM'd me a picture of her self. Check out my photo album; its the first picture in my album. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Come on Tyler, you might end up being one of the luckiest guys on this site! It's like this girl actually thinks like you  , which is a little bit scary. You could cover twice as much ground scouting, cut holes in you blinds to hold hands, share sandwiches...the possiblities are endless! HAAAA


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I knew it was one you bastards from GF. Nice one PJ. :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Maybe she works at hooters?


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

bubolc said:


> Come on Tyler, you might end up being one of the luckiest guys on this site! It's like this girl actually thinks like you  , which is a little bit scary. You could cover twice as much ground scouting, cut holes in you blinds to hold hands, share sandwiches...the possiblities are endless! HAAAA


That is classic. I love it.

Oh and by the way Tyler, it wasnt PJ i was just playin around man. I think we have a fatal attraction on our hands.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I just wanna who has the master mind behind this, if it really isnt a girl.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I know it for a fact it wasnt any of the Forks guys. Dude, this might be for real... :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I got this email from her marked "my picture" after I PMed her, GB3.

Man, you aren't gonna want to pass this one up...










Damn she's fine!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .......Come on Gigli where's your picture at? We are ALL waiting.


----------



## Goose Girl Gigli (Aug 31, 2004)

Are you sure you want me to post my picture on the forum Tyler? The one my roommate took was meant to be just for you.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

come on Gigli,

here One dollar $$ and now u can u show us yr pictures? pretty please hehehe :lol: oke: dd:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Goosebuster, wake up and don't pressure gigli. She wants you all you have to do is ask? Don't be stubborn.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

This is pretty damn funny, post up the picture.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------

